#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Пг-3

## avas

Буддийская ли передача "Последний герой" по содержанию? 
 Более ли буддийский ПГ-3 из-за участия там Лыкова (по слухам - буддиста)?

----------


## Караульный

Лично мне - передача нравится. Создает радостный настрой. Единственное что портит все впечатление - из-за денег люди друг друга перегрызть. Уже второй ПГ - одна реклама. Навеяло "Что, Где, Когда", когда ничего кроме "какой же хороший "Бин-банк" и не происходит...
Третий же не нацелен на деньги (в том плане, что бывшим, в основном уже закатывающимся звездам, деньги эти не так важны, как сам факт пребывания на первом канале в прайм-тайм). 
Поэтому позитива оставляет больше.

----------


## avas

Да и меня вот радует, что народ после "первого" цикла врубился, что на экране как бы ты не умничал и не кучковался, а видны и поступки, и мотивы. Поэтому все упорно стараются выглядеть лучше. Во 2-м ПГ "космонавт" даже зачитывала чье-то высказывание: "Люди гороздо хуже, чем стараются выглядеть, но гораздо лучше, чем выглядят." А уж "звезды" вроде привычны к экрану, но и то, не всем удается от "Большого Брата" себя спрятать. Правда вот Жирик там в последний раз был вообще ни к чему :Frown: ((.

----------


## Караульный

Жирик крут, у меня аж просветление наступило  :Smilie: 
А ведь месяц на острове, без еды, без ТВ, многому учат...

----------

